

Living with a lot less - sjeyakumar
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/10/opinion/sunday/living-with-less-a-lot-less.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
lkbm
I too like living with relatively little stuff.

Alas, stuff accumulates, much of it because it's _useful_. It's nice to have a
hammer, a drill, a tape measure...and several dozen other tools. I have my
regular boots, but I've since added dress boots and running shoes. I have a
Kindle, a Nexus 4, and a Raspberry Pi, so of course I need a dedicated micro-
USB cable for each device. I have electrical tape, duct tape, masking tape,
AND packing tape.

I've gotten better at not having useless cruft, but I still have thing-creep
with useful things I only occasionally need, but want right away when I do
need them.

I also have the fortune of living in a housing co-operative, so I can easily
winnow down on many things that we have in the house, but that I don't
personally own or keep in my personal space, but the problem repeats itself on
a house-level scale as well.

------
Sagat
His ecological footprint is still much, much, higher than the global average.
He is not living in poverty and never will.

